# The Port of Dundee over Half a Century - Exhibition



## Bridie (Oct 9, 2006)

This looks like being interesting if you're in the area. I'll certainly be having a look.

The Port of Dundee over Half a Century
Discovery Point
27 Oct 2007 - 31 Jan 2008
Images by well-known local photographer Alex Coupar.
Stunning photographs of Dundee harbour from circa 1950 until 1995.
Includes shots of the Caledon shipyard, cruise liners, life boats, the road bridge, the 90 ton crane and the Fifies.

Discovery Point Cafe
Free admission

Link To Discovery Website


----------

